# Pictures for Friday



## dibbles (Oct 28, 2016)

I've been busy getting gift soaps made. Here are a few.


----------



## christost7 (Oct 28, 2016)

Wow, gorgeous!
Are all these made using a hanger?
Amazing job, congrats!


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 28, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 28, 2016)

Beautimous!


IrishLass


----------



## dibbles (Oct 28, 2016)

Aww...thanks guys. Christost7, they were all done with a hanger, except for the yellow one - that was a spoon swirl attempt for the SMF challenge this month.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 28, 2016)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 28, 2016)

OOOO, pretty!!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 28, 2016)

What a gorgeous collection of soaps! Your swirls are swoon worthy. :clap:


----------



## Scooter (Oct 28, 2016)

Those are fantastic! Thanks for sharing!

Scooter


----------



## lsg (Oct 28, 2016)

They are all nice, but I love the last two pictures.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 28, 2016)

They are all gorgeous. I would like those for Christmas!!


----------



## newbie (Oct 28, 2016)

Well done! Hard to pick but today, anyhow, I like the yellow and black one best.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 28, 2016)

I am speechless , such beauty


----------



## ibct1969 (Oct 28, 2016)

I love them too!  They are beautiful- I'd love to be able to do swirls like that!:clap:


----------



## crispysoap (Oct 29, 2016)

Wow, they all look amazing


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 29, 2016)

Just lovely. I think I like the yellow one best!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Oct 29, 2016)

What everybody else said! Just lovely.  Plus what do we have to do to get on your Christmas list?


----------



## dibbles (Oct 29, 2016)

Soapmaker145 said:


> What everybody else said! Just lovely.  Plus what do we have to do to get on your Christmas list?



The last picture is of soaps made with a Nag Champa blend, which you introduced me to in the soap swap, so thank you for choosing that one to send. It's not exactly like yours, but I probably wouldn't have tried Nag Champa without having tried your blend.


----------



## Saponista (Oct 29, 2016)

Oooh dibbles they are all lovely!!!!


----------



## vedwards (Oct 29, 2016)

Those are beautiful! I think my favorites are the first and last, but they are all so pretty!!!!


----------



## BeesKnees (Nov 13, 2016)

Wow!! These are all so lovely!!  They're works of art.


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm gonna find a way to steal your hanger.
You soaps look so much nicer than mine. ( green jealous man here)
Nice!!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 13, 2016)

Nice!  The soft green and blue one is my favorite.


----------



## Krystalbee (Dec 3, 2016)

I absolutely love the colour combo for the first one, but they are all amazing. Swirl master :clap:


----------



## sue1965 (Dec 3, 2016)

So pretty!  They all are beautiful.  I especially love the red/blue with the hint of orange


----------



## milky (Dec 3, 2016)

Those are spectacular! So pretty! I love all of them! I've been wanting to make one like your yellow poppy seed soap for a special Steelers fan. Might have to look back for reference.  Edit: Are the speckles poppy seeds?


----------



## Scooter (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow. These are so great...


----------



## dibbles (Dec 3, 2016)

milky said:


> Those are spectacular! So pretty! I love all of them! I've been wanting to make one like your yellow poppy seed soap for a special Steelers fan. Might have to look back for reference.  Edit: Are the speckles poppy seeds?



Thank you for your nice comment. The speckles are ground poppy seeds.


----------



## PlumCrzy (Jan 1, 2017)

After months of not seeming to have time to see what's happening in the soapy world I'm taking some time to view some things I've missed.  These soaps are so great.  My favorite is the soft green and blue!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jan 1, 2017)

These look fantastic


----------

